# z32 Engine into z31



## Changgun (Mar 10, 2012)

So would a z32 NA engine fit into a 31 body? I have a z31 NA with a bad engine in it, and I'm thinking about 2 options. Rebuild the engine or get a new engine. I also thought about putting a z32 NA engine in, but I'm wondering on what I would need to do to do that. Any help is welcome


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

It was a factory option on the 300ZR. Its been done plenty of times. Google it.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

It was not a factory option as the intake plenums are VERY different. They are also different heads.


----------

